# Cherry Mission TV cabinet



## Mike1950 (Nov 26, 2013)

Kathie is redecorating our guestroom. Cherry will be the wood -mission is the style to maych an old rocker. This piece is the test piece- she likes it so I have more work ahead of me. Pretty simple. Mortise and tenon frame- all solid wood except the partial back. Did not have 6 or 8/4 so I laminated and used a 1/4 bit to make a groove and fill in front only with walnut. Turned into a nice fix!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Tclem (Nov 26, 2013)

Beautiful work
Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 26, 2013)

Very nice, Mike!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Nov 26, 2013)

Lookin good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 26, 2013)

I like it, Mike... The beautiful simplicity of craftsman/mission/shaker designs lets the wood do the talking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS (Nov 26, 2013)

I love the warmth of cherry. Very nice, Mike!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 27, 2013)

Looks great Mike, Cherry is about my all time favorite, a pleasure to work with, smells great, and the older it gets, the better it looks...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 27, 2013)

Beautiful work, Mike. Simple and functional. Outstanding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks all- I have to agree with Barry- cherry is nice to work with and it had been a while- the sweet smell is nice.


----------



## Phaedrus (Nov 29, 2013)

Mike, 
That little cabinet turned out great! I look forward to seeing what else you come up with for the room!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 3, 2013)

Very nice work Mike. Good job on the finish too. I love working with cherry but find finishing flatwork very difficult to finish without that blotchy effect.
What did you use?


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 4, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Very nice work Mike. Good job on the finish too. I love working with cherry but find finishing flatwork very difficult to finish without that blotchy effect.
> What did you use?



My same old dependable wipe-on oil/poly from general. 3 coats-an extra on top, steel wool 000 and then wipe on gel satin-general. They work good for me- kinda no brainer finish. I agree though- the machine work is easy- if you have done one mortise they are all the same. Finish is the key.
Cherry is deceiving- I am pretty good a seeing the figure and I did not see the figure in this wood- sure made it hard to plane!!!


----------

